# "N" Battery alternative?



## Gonzo (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a co-worker with a coast light that takes three N batteries. I have tried searching, but "N" is too short for the search feature to work. Are there any batteries that could be used instead of "N" type batteries? What about 2/3 A? Are there any rechargeable "N" batteries?


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 30, 2007)

If I were you I'd skip just about anything with N batteries. They just dont cut the mustard, sorry. Some will disagree, thats fine.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 30, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> I have a co-worker with a coast light that takes three N batteries. I have tried searching, but "N" is too short for the search feature to work. Are there any batteries that could be used instead of "N" type batteries? What about 2/3 A? Are there any rechargeable "N" batteries?


The N-cell is a 1.5v alkaline cell, 2/3 the length of a AAA and the same diameter (10mm). 

This is the same size as a 10280 Li-Ion, but the 10280 is of course 4.2v and unprotected, so it will almost certainly be unsuitable for use in your friend's light. 

I don't know if any NiMH cells are made that size but if they are, he could try those, as running a light off N-cell alkalines would be expensive (and probably not very bright at all).


----------



## Marlite (Jun 30, 2007)

Gonzo

Are you sure it's an "N" battery? I have a Coast V-10 take 3 AAAA's Streamlite makes them for the Stylus Pen light. Batteries and Butter has the GP alkalines as well as the rechargeable AAAA's as well as Duracells and Energizers.

http://www.batteriesandbutter.com/page/bb/CTGY/AAAA

The Coast Cutlery (US Distributor) website has descriptions and should help guide you as many brick and mortar stores have stock. 

http://www.coastcutlery.com

Cheers, marlite 




Gonzo said:


> I have a co-worker with a coast light that takes three N batteries. I have tried searching, but "N" is too short for the search feature to work. Are there any batteries that could be used instead of "N" type batteries? What about 2/3 A? Are there any rechargeable "N" batteries?


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not a great fan of N cells, except that single N cell torch bodies can very easily be modified to a G23A at 12V, with a string of three LEDs run in series. The setup is self limiting, so no extra regulation needed. My avatar was my favourite (before it went missing) with 6 LEDs.

How big is the head on your co-worker's torch? Big enough for nine 3mm LEDs?


----------



## cave dave (Jun 30, 2007)

It is possible to buy NiMh rechargable "n" size batteries and charge them on a regular charger with the addition of a spacer.

For the price and the trouble though you could throw the light away and get something good. 

I bought some Alkaline N's the other day for my HP calculator, dang they are expensive. Luckily I only have to do this every 5-10 yrs.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 30, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I bought some Alkaline N's the other day for my HP calculator, dang they are expensive. Luckily I only have to do this every 5-10 yrs.


If I were you I'd keep an eye out for a little solar panel, maybe pull one out of a junker calculator.


----------



## InFlux (Jun 30, 2007)

cave dave said:


> It is possible to buy NiMh rechargable "n" size batteries and charge them on a regular charger with the addition of a spacer.



Sure is 


TnC sells them for their KeyLux lights. TnC online store


----------



## Illum (Jun 30, 2007)

N cell is sometimes referred to as the LR1 cell...try that and see what you get


----------



## paulr (Jul 1, 2007)

N's are a little thicker than AAA's. Anyway they're fairly easy to buy at places like radio shack. Batterystation has them for 75 cents each if you want to buy online.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 1, 2007)

I assume they are still used in some medical devices since I see them sometimes referred to as "medical batteries".


----------



## DM51 (Jul 2, 2007)

cave dave said:


> For the price and the trouble though you could throw the light away and get something good.


LOL !!

The ear-muffs I use for shooting use them. They don't last long - I've been meaning to mod the muffs to take AAAs.


----------



## Gonzo (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks to your help, I was able to find a few websites that sell rechargeable N batteries. I had my co-worker measure his light, and the barrel is 0.5" (12.7mm) inside diameter, and 3.5" (88.9mm) inside length. 
I did tell him it would be more cost-effective to just get another light, but he still wants to see if some alternative batteries could be found if the price is right. Any additional ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## lumenal (Jul 10, 2007)

I wonder what type of charger is needed to charge those quad AAAA Ni-MH cells. 

It appears each cell contains 300 mAh of energy.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, N-cells are 10mm diameter by 28mm in length, so you'd get about 3 of them in whatever light this is, although they are a bit skinny and they would probably rattle a bit. That is the same size as 2 x AAA cells.

What has to be right is the voltage. If you are using Li-Ions, the light has to be able to take 4.2v multiplied by the number of cells, ie for 3 x 10280 (N-cell size) it would be 12.6v, for 2 x 10440 (AAA size) it would be 8.4v. Unless the light is regulated that will almost certainly be too much. Li-Ion technology also has a number of risks that go with it, and it is not recommended until you are thoroughly conversant with these.

However if you are using NiMHs, it is nice and easy - just use the same number as the alkaline N-cells.


----------



## Archangel (Jul 10, 2007)

You can use 2xAAA for increased run-time at the expense of output.


----------



## frym (Apr 18, 2020)

Archangel said:


> You can use 2xAAA for increased run-time at the expense of output.



I am in the same situation and this works just fine for me. Just as you say.


----------

